# Bell computer 29er setting?



## AZJohnnyC (Jun 18, 2011)

I have a Bell computer that I got at that "W" place. It was inexpensive, sure. When I had it on my bike with 26" tires, it was spot on. I've put it on my new 29er, and can't seem to find the right setting. There's no setting for I in the manual, and I couldn't find anything online. Anyone had any experience or luck with these?


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

2230 w/ a 2.35 tire is very close.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

See post #3
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=333806&highlight=rollout


----------



## Tubulargoose (May 24, 2011)

I also have one of those "cheap bell comp." how the heck do you reset your distance, avg speed, and time without resetting the whole dern thing I have read the manual from front to back at least three times and it doesn't say anywhere! It Only says how to reset the WHOLE thing.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Tubulargoose said:


> I also have one of those "cheap bell comp." how the heck do you reset your distance, avg speed, and time without resetting the whole dern thing I have read the manual from front to back at least three times and it doesn't say anywhere! It Only says how to reset the WHOLE thing.


With most computers you hold down the "lap/reset" button for 2-3 seconds.


----------



## AZJohnnyC (Jun 18, 2011)

Press the right button that cycles through everything, until the distance shows. (Not scan, just distance). Hold the left button down until it zeroes.


----------

